# Mysteriously torn fins...



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I have my male veiltail that I have taken care of rather nicely and kept him in sight of the female... He was building a bubble nest and when I checked on him and then 20 minutes later, his fins are all ripped up! I don't know what happened or if he ripped himself up... It's strange... He keeps building a bubble nest, but I really don't want to lose him...


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Is there anything in with him that he could have got snagged on, like a plastic plant for instance?


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

What fishyfreak said, is there any plastic plants?? Thats really the only explanation....


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

Or he could be biting his own fins. I had a betta that got frustrated or bored, and he whirled around and chomped on his own caudal.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

There's java moss, but no plants... It's kinda split... I don't want it to rot... I've heard of cutting the fin off, but I really don't want to do that!


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

20mins is very quick for fin rot. I'd go with biting, has it got any worse?


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

A pic might help


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Well it came off...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hmmmmmm...if you have the female in with the male ; that may well be your answer..


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Yah, she is in! I'm pretty sure she didn't do it cause she was at the bottom hiding in the java moss!


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes but what caused her to hide? My guess would be a fight with the male


----------



## FishieLuv (Feb 26, 2011)

Females wouldn't usually do things like that, would they? I thought they weren't agressive? But then again, my cousin had two fighters in the same one tank but it was too small so the female and male were fighting.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

FishieLuv said:


> Females wouldn't usually do things like that, would they? I thought they weren't agressive? But then again, my cousin had two fighters in the same one tank but it was too small so the female and male were fighting.


LOL!!!! I had a female kill the male! This one is not the type! She hides becuase he chased her! She's out now, but I wish I knew what happened... I've heard of surgery on fish. Is that a bad Idea???


----------



## Sukithefish'10 (Jul 12, 2011)

Surgery? Exactly what kind of surgery are you thinking? His fins will probably heal back just fine without anything so drastic...maybe you could help him out with some betta meds. but that's about all I would think you should have to do...unless of course ich sets in...then you might need to treat the tank but really, I don't think surgery of any kind is going to be necessary...


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Prehaps he chased her again and she defended herself.
I wouldn't worry about cutting him in any way, the fins will grow back over time.


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Just keep the water pristine to help heal him.


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

My bettas fins got all tattered (I think because of plastic plants I had in his tank). They got worse before they got better but now they are growing back pretty quickly.
I also added Melafix (1/5 of a dose for bettas).


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah, The fin was more like split and it was rotting so that's why I wanted to know if surgery is a bad Idea... It came off...


----------

